
USN-3984-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities - mceachen
https://usn.ubuntu.com/3984-1/
======
mceachen
FTFA: ... memory previously stored in microarchitectural fill buffers of an
Intel CPU core may be exposed to a malicious process that is executing on the
same CPU core. A local attacker could use this to expose sensitive
information. (CVE-2018-12130)

